# sudden shooting pains in intestines



## jmadams (Jan 20, 2002)

I have had fairly mild IBS for about 3 months (brought on by a long course of antibiotics I am still having to take, for Lyme Disease). Sometimes when I don't drink enough waterin addition to tightness and a little slow cramping in my intestines I get sudden 'shooting' pains, lasting maybe a second. Do many people with IBS get this, or could it be a by-product of Lyme Disease?


----------



## jmadams (Jan 20, 2002)

By the way, my GI doc has done a GI followthrough and upper GI endoscopy and there is nothing 'organically' wrong with my stomach or small intestine.


----------



## jmadams (Jan 20, 2002)

By the way, my GI doc has done a GI followthrough and upper GI endoscopy and there is nothing 'organically' wrong with my stomach or small intestine.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

J, I can get quick, sharp, breath taking type pains from time to time. I usually chalk it up to IBS and my gastrointestinally sensitive self.







I think us IBS'ers feel certain things gastrointestinally that the rest of the population is blissfully unaware. Now whether we are actually feeling something or whether we are just perceiving it differently, I don't know.I don't know that much about Lyme Disease. (I don't seem to know too much, do I? Aren't ya glad I responded???







) However I can sure sympathize with you about anti-biotics. I now take probiotics while taking any antibiotics. It sure helps keep my gut happier. There is acidophillus supplements, and also, from the makers of Immodium, there is Probiotica. They help keep a good balance of intestinal bacterial flora which, at times, use of antibiotics can upset.Here's hoping you can get off those antibiotics soon.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

J, I can get quick, sharp, breath taking type pains from time to time. I usually chalk it up to IBS and my gastrointestinally sensitive self.







I think us IBS'ers feel certain things gastrointestinally that the rest of the population is blissfully unaware. Now whether we are actually feeling something or whether we are just perceiving it differently, I don't know.I don't know that much about Lyme Disease. (I don't seem to know too much, do I? Aren't ya glad I responded???







) However I can sure sympathize with you about anti-biotics. I now take probiotics while taking any antibiotics. It sure helps keep my gut happier. There is acidophillus supplements, and also, from the makers of Immodium, there is Probiotica. They help keep a good balance of intestinal bacterial flora which, at times, use of antibiotics can upset.Here's hoping you can get off those antibiotics soon.BQ


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i must agree with BQ, i have IBS but it really got bad since i toke antibiotics in november,i was hook in IV for 2 days (oh yeah i had really bad kindy infection) and i drink tons of wather,anyways they gave me "cipro" i hope i said it right!i toke that for 2 weeks, i was OK i did not have IBS or anything, but late january i started to get IBS really bad,i had another infection 4 weeks ago, the doctor gave my antibiotics knowing i had IBS,he gave me "clavulin" wicht aparently its the worst anti- they can give to people with IBS,went i stop taking that OMG the pain was crazy!just now i'm starting to feel better, but my intestines are really mess up because of that ####, anyways i never want to take that again!!!!


----------



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i must agree with BQ, i have IBS but it really got bad since i toke antibiotics in november,i was hook in IV for 2 days (oh yeah i had really bad kindy infection) and i drink tons of wather,anyways they gave me "cipro" i hope i said it right!i toke that for 2 weeks, i was OK i did not have IBS or anything, but late january i started to get IBS really bad,i had another infection 4 weeks ago, the doctor gave my antibiotics knowing i had IBS,he gave me "clavulin" wicht aparently its the worst anti- they can give to people with IBS,went i stop taking that OMG the pain was crazy!just now i'm starting to feel better, but my intestines are really mess up because of that ####, anyways i never want to take that again!!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

my ibs is not antibiotic related. BUT i also suffer the sharp stabbing pains you are referring to. usually last just a few minutes, but they are so bad i can't stand up straight, i have to bend over until it passes. sometimes they aren't that severe, but i still get 'em!~mrs. mason


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

my ibs is not antibiotic related. BUT i also suffer the sharp stabbing pains you are referring to. usually last just a few minutes, but they are so bad i can't stand up straight, i have to bend over until it passes. sometimes they aren't that severe, but i still get 'em!~mrs. mason


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah, I had one of those a couple weeks ago over on the left side--couldn't walk except bent over and tilted to the side.







Usually they ease in a minute or two, but this one was a wopper. Took about two hours to gradually let up. Apparently they are muscle spasms in the colon. They sure do take my breath away; luckily I don't get them very often.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Yeah, I had one of those a couple weeks ago over on the left side--couldn't walk except bent over and tilted to the side.







Usually they ease in a minute or two, but this one was a wopper. Took about two hours to gradually let up. Apparently they are muscle spasms in the colon. They sure do take my breath away; luckily I don't get them very often.


----------



## jmadams (Jan 20, 2002)

Thank you for your replies. What I'm referring to is VERY brief pains, only lasting maybe 1 second, often in 'random' locations in my abdomen. I have in the past had longer-lasting spasms lasting perhaps 30 seconds or a minute (thankfully rare) but I get the impression the very brief stabbing pains are atypical of IBS.


----------



## jmadams (Jan 20, 2002)

Thank you for your replies. What I'm referring to is VERY brief pains, only lasting maybe 1 second, often in 'random' locations in my abdomen. I have in the past had longer-lasting spasms lasting perhaps 30 seconds or a minute (thankfully rare) but I get the impression the very brief stabbing pains are atypical of IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I used to be able to trigger very short bursts of EXTREMELY INTENSE pain when my IBS was bad.They didn't last long, but I would often be doubled over by them.Don't know about intestinal pain in Lyme disease.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I used to be able to trigger very short bursts of EXTREMELY INTENSE pain when my IBS was bad.They didn't last long, but I would often be doubled over by them.Don't know about intestinal pain in Lyme disease.K.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I get those too dmadams, not fun I know.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I get those too dmadams, not fun I know.


----------



## jwb429 (Apr 18, 2002)

I would love to have sudden pain that lasts only a short time. Mine can last for 12 hours, and I am doubled over in pain. Sometimes so bad I have had to go to the ER. Bentyl either IV at the hospital or by tablet form seems to be the only anti-spasmotic that works, although I am trying enteric coated pepperment tablets. Anybody ever hear of peppermint. It was in a news release from the Mayo Clinic


----------



## jwb429 (Apr 18, 2002)

I would love to have sudden pain that lasts only a short time. Mine can last for 12 hours, and I am doubled over in pain. Sometimes so bad I have had to go to the ER. Bentyl either IV at the hospital or by tablet form seems to be the only anti-spasmotic that works, although I am trying enteric coated pepperment tablets. Anybody ever hear of peppermint. It was in a news release from the Mayo Clinic


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, I have used peppermint, I also tried cinnamin to ease my nausea, but it seemed to make the D worse. Now I take ImmunoLin twice daily, 1g each time and guess what? I don't have the constant nausea, NO D, and only very occasionally do I get C, and it is NOTHING like it was before. Please try it and see if it doesn't help.I get it on the swansonvitamins.com site, and I have also purchased it at GNC. When are the doctors going to learn what really works!!!


----------



## dhove (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes, I have used peppermint, I also tried cinnamin to ease my nausea, but it seemed to make the D worse. Now I take ImmunoLin twice daily, 1g each time and guess what? I don't have the constant nausea, NO D, and only very occasionally do I get C, and it is NOTHING like it was before. Please try it and see if it doesn't help.I get it on the swansonvitamins.com site, and I have also purchased it at GNC. When are the doctors going to learn what really works!!!


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

jmadams:I read your posts last Febuary and was wondering how you were doing. I hope you will soon be free of the lyme disease and the IBS.In the past I have experienced sudden sharp, shooting abdominal pains associated with my IBS. I can best describe the pain as being similiar to that of a strained muscle when it is subjected to a sudden movement. The pain is sharp but quickly disappears.Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

jmadams:I read your posts last Febuary and was wondering how you were doing. I hope you will soon be free of the lyme disease and the IBS.In the past I have experienced sudden sharp, shooting abdominal pains associated with my IBS. I can best describe the pain as being similiar to that of a strained muscle when it is subjected to a sudden movement. The pain is sharp but quickly disappears.Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------

